# Anonimo Hex Tool specs and availability



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone have clarification on the actual size of the hex tool or where to get original and/or aftermarket hex tools? Also there was debate some time back on whether the hex screws/tool for Anonimo was .95mm, .97mm, or 1.00mm. Can anyone verify this?

I've got one incoming with hex screws and want to know my next move. Lastly if anyone has a set for sale please advise!


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

JayVeeez said:


> Does anyone have clarification on the actual size of the hex tool or where to get original and/or aftermarket hex tools? Also there was debate some time back on whether the hex screws/tool for Anonimo was .95mm or 1.00mm. Can anyone verify this?
> 
> I've got one incoming with hex screws and want to know my next move. Lastly if anyone has a set for sale please advise!


Email sent.

As for the HEX tools, drop an email to the individuals in my message. You may get lucky.
I did see a set on eBay afew months back. Far East seller.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

I have one, and only one. You're welcome to it, please send me an email to mmargolis ATTTT horology works DOTTTTTT com with your address. No charge, and with my compliments


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

mikemargolis said:


> I have one, and only one. You're welcome to it, please send me an email to mmargolis ATTTT horology works DOTTTTTT com with your address. No charge, and with my compliments


That's really awesome! Email sent and thanks VERY much!


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Mailed it yesterday, padded envelope, first class mail. I image you'll see it before Labor Day.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Is less than 1mm. .98 to be exact but hard to find this days. Thanks Mike to help Jay !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

mikemargolis said:


> Mailed it yesterday, padded envelope, first class mail. I image you'll see it before Labor Day.


Thanks again, I got it today.

Just curious if there was a set because only one wrench/hex driver was in the envelope. Any chance you have the other? Either way I appreciate your help!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, back to square one. Mike sent me his only hex driver and since new Anonimo's (SA) only need one driver for their screws he sent me the one he had. A very generous gesture I might add.

However, Historic Anonimo Firenze watches needs TWO drivers to brace one side and remove the screw on the other. Anyone with a set they want to sell PM me! Thanks again!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

As Nelson suggested, you need .98. I got mine by going to Ebay and finding several modeler's Hex and Torx (Hex and Torx are different!) head mini driver/tool sets--you need to spend a lot of time, and you are lucky if they actually list each head size--but in the end, I bought a couple of identical sets that had the right size driver heads (they fit into a universal grip)--when I sold my Nimo that used them, I sent the driver sets along. The sets are quite cheap ($15-20?), as the ones I got (only ones with such tiny sizes) were from China. They can be found--good luck--and congrats on your impressive collection (other thread)--one of the holdouts! Enjoy.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

What kind of sick in the head designer chooses .98 when 1mm exists? :roll::-d


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

92gli said:


> What kind of sick in the head designer chooses .98 when 1mm exists? :roll::-d


Exactly my thought...took me forever to find that bloody tool when i wanted to change the strap on my Militare...moreover, if you do go down this road, why not to include a set of tools with each watch? This also extends to back screws on many Nimo models...proprietary everything... lose one - good luck finding anything that fits. Just strange thinking, specially if you make watches to last years and years. Hence I now only have 1 Nimo left - have had enough troubles with a few of them and got rid of all but one.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

korneevy said:


> Exactly my thought...took me forever to find that bloody tool when i wanted to change the strap on my Militare...moreover, if you do go down this road, why not to include a set of tools with each watch? This also extends to back screws on many Nimo models...proprietary everything... lose one - good luck finding anything that fits. Just strange thinking, specially if you make watches to last years and years. Hence I now only have 1 Nimo left - have had enough troubles with a few of them and got rid of all but one.


It's completely maddening! H2O, Helson, and Sinn provides the tools and the size isn't a rare size. So I know all about it lol!


----------



## Ramones74 (Feb 10, 2017)

Anonimo SA will sell you the hex tools - they also have screws for the militare available.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Ramones74 said:


> Anonimo SA will sell you the hex tools - they also have screws for the militare available.


For the "Historic" Nimos? And you know this how? The reason I ask is that half a year ago, Anonimo SA specifically addressed this issue when I enquired--no tools, no extra screws. On the other hand, then new management rep (since moved on to something else) Mark Margolis suggested that they and other parts were available, but then things went dry--last I heard things were still in limbo-land--have they changed? Good news, if so.

All that said, though, when available, the tools directly from Anonimo were extremely expensive, and though rare, can be found as aftermarket merchandise on the bay--I got a couple of sets (you need two) for $15 each. Aftermarket (lug, not case back) Nimo screws are also available on the bay, a pair for about $36. Still have an extra pair or two just in case I run into a tree, suffer major head trauma, and decide to buy another Nimo again.


----------



## Ramones74 (Feb 10, 2017)

I know because I just ordered them... their customer service person... lindita... was extremely helpful and responsive. Just fill out the contact form. I'm guessing they have some stock for the militare case because it was the same design for the 2013 release. The new militare appears to be a different design (no lug bar screw). They just sent me a tracking number. I'll post when I receive items.



timefleas said:


> For the "Historic" Nimos? And you know this how? The reason I ask is that half a year ago, Anonimo SA specifically addressed this issue when I enquired--no tools, no extra screws. On the other hand, then new management rep (since moved on to something else) Mark Margolis suggested that they and other parts were available, but then things went dry--last I heard things were still in limbo-land--have they changed? Good news, if so.
> 
> All that said, though, when available, the tools directly from Anonimo were extremely expensive, and though rare, can be found as aftermarket merchandise on the bay--I got a couple of sets (you need two) for $15 each. Aftermarket (lug, not case back) Nimo screws are also available on the bay, a pair for about $36. Still have an extra pair or two just in case I run into a tree, suffer major head trauma, and decide to buy another Nimo again.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

timefleas said:


> For the "Historic" Nimos? And you know this how? The reason I ask is that half a year ago, Anonimo SA specifically addressed this issue when I enquired--no tools, no extra screws. On the other hand, then new management rep (since moved on to something else) Mark Margolis suggested that they and other parts were available, but then things went dry--last I heard things were still in limbo-land--have they changed? Good news, if so.
> 
> All that said, though, when available, the tools directly from Anonimo were extremely expensive, and though rare, can be found as aftermarket merchandise on the bay--I got a couple of sets (you need two) for $15 each. Aftermarket (lug, not case back) Nimo screws are also available on the bay, a pair for about $36. Still have an extra pair or two just in case I run into a tree, suffer major head trauma, and decide to buy another Nimo again.


I got mine from Anonimo SA direct too, for free. They sent me a whole set. The models from 2013-2014 used the same Firenze screws, they require two drivers as well. I was incorrect about that in previous posts. So they have to support this part because they are used in a recent product. Also, the NEW CEO has reiterated that they will be supporting Firenze. Yes, Mike moved on but it appears they are still supporting the Firenze owners.

I take the hex screws out and replace them with the regular screws from eBay as well, good suggestion.

You're awfully negative, all the time. You should buy another Anonimo just for fun instead of just floating on a rainy cloud so often!


----------



## Ramones74 (Feb 10, 2017)

Free? You must be awfully charming. I had to pay for mine. Lol.



JayVeeez said:


> I got mine from Anonimo SA direct too, for free. They sent me a whole set. The models from 2013-2014 used the same Firenze screws, they require two drivers as well. I was incorrect about that in previous posts. So they have to support this part because they are used in a recent product. Also, the NEW CEO has reiterated that they will be supporting Firenze. Yes, Mike moved on but it appears they are still supporting the Firenze owners.
> 
> I take the hex screws out and replace them with the regular screws from eBay as well, good suggestion.
> 
> You're awfully negative, all the time. You should buy another Anonimo just for fun instead of just floating on a rainy cloud so often!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Ramones74 said:


> Free? You must be awfully charming. I had to pay for mine. Lol.


Well, to be fair this was several months back when Anonimo was still waffling about after Mike left. I also had to do a bit of *****ing because I got the run around at first. But, they made it right and relented by giving me a set as a service resolution. In doing so they also clarified that yes they will do all they can to support Firenze owners.

And, now they are sending a free Dino Zei book. All I had to do was email them. Go to the Original Anonimo Facebook page for details. https://www.facebook.com/groups/originalanonimo/

All I had to do is ask for it. I'm guessing they are in limited supply but I'd ask for one if you are interested to see if they are still available. I actually may buy a Swiss model one of these days.


----------



## Ramones74 (Feb 10, 2017)

Cool. It's nice to see someone with a nicer attitude about the new line. I can honestly understand the sour grapes. It sucks to have made an investment in something and watch it go under. But that's not really the new owner's fault. It seems like they are definitely trying to maintain the spirit, especially with the militare. So, that's something to be hopeful about. I know I am super happy with my bronze militare... I don't think you can beat the value. I got a swiss-made bronzo (with an Italian handmade case) for the price of a micro brand. I think that's a decent deal. Now, would I have paid retail for it??? Another story. It will be interesting to see what direction they take in the future. I have a feeling they may start studying the historic models a little more closely.



JayVeeez said:


> Well, to be fair this was several months back when Anonimo was still waffling about after Mike left. I also had to do a bit of *****ing because I got the run around at first. But, they made it right and relented by giving me a set as a service resolution. In doing so they also clarified that yes they will do all they can to support Firenze owners.
> 
> And, now they are sending a free Dino Zei book. All I had to do was email them. Go to the Original Anonimo Facebook page for details. https://www.facebook.com/groups/originalanonimo/
> 
> All I had to do is ask for it. I'm guessing they are in limited supply but I'd ask for one if you are interested to see if they are still available. I actually may buy a Swiss model one of these days.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

JayVeeez said:


> ...You're awfully negative, all the time. You should buy another Anonimo just for fun instead of just floating on a rainy cloud so often!


Maybe you should reread the forum guidelines--insulting members is not acceptable, and is both unwarranted and unappreciated--attack the issue, not the individual.

I fail to see how my post, which you quoted, is so utterly negative as you suggest. I contacted Anonimo SPA (through my AD), and got different results than you apparently did. In addition, there was a much earlier post on this forum which referred to the poor service there, wherein it was recounted what Anonimo did (or didn't do) in the performance of a "routine" service ("Anonimo SPA--worst experience ever"). Based on this experience, AND the fact I recently had an AD contact them regarding hex screws, tools and crown replacement, and found them less than helpful--I thus asked (above) whether there was actual evidence to support a new stance in terms of Anonimo servicing of old Nimos--since it was inconsistent with actual experience.

However, I followed that by offering advice for those who needed the hex screws and/or tools--even if they were now suddenly available--suggesting how to get them for about 1/4 the going rate that Anonimo was offering them at (when they were available)--again, I fail to see how this is a negative thing (which you _did _acknowledge as helpful...). You got them for free? Lucky you. Has anyone else? I have never heard as such, but heck, if that is their new policy, then things definitely have changed. I'll ask my AD to look into it again, as I do have a "project" that still needs parts, if they were available.

All of my statements were based on facts, and honestly, I don't think telling others the truth is a bad or negative thing--rather, having had a long experience with Anonimo, I think it is important that potential new buyers be aware of all perspectives, not just those seen through rose-tinted glasses. Over the years I made many positive contributions here, with several watch reviews, an in-depth tutorial on bracelets, a comparison of the bronze Polluces, among others. If, in the end, I remain somewhat unconvinced of the relative worth of a Nimo when compared to what a similar amount of money may buy elsewhere, that too, I feel I have both a right, and an obligation, to share with others. The least useful approach, in my eyes, is one that accepts everything, sees no wrong, and pretends everything is fine--when evidence clearly shows that it is not.


----------



## Ramones74 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just received today... hex tools and extra lug bar and screw.... quick shipment


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

timefleas said:


> Maybe you should reread the forum guidelines--insulting members is not acceptable, and is both unwarranted and unappreciated--attack the issue, not the individual.
> 
> I fail to see how my post, which you quoted, is so utterly negative as you suggest. I contacted Anonimo SPA (through my AD), and got different results than you apparently did. In addition, there was a much earlier post on this forum which referred to the poor service there, wherein it was recounted what Anonimo did (or didn't do) in the performance of a "routine" service ("Anonimo SPA--worst experience ever"). Based on this experience, AND the fact I recently had an AD contact them regarding hex screws, tools and crown replacement, and found them less than helpful--I thus asked (above) whether there was actual evidence to support a new stance in terms of Anonimo servicing of old Nimos--since it was inconsistent with actual experience.
> 
> ...


Lighten up. I wasn't not trying to say you're a negative person. I'm glad you are honest and I appreciate most of your helpful posts so thank you.

I was just making an observation that is hard to miss around this forum. The long, blithering reply above all on it's own is a little negative and condescending. One can't help but notice this happens often when you post. I'm sure you're a good guy, so don't take it the wrong way or as an attack. I think good or bad an honest dialogue is important as well and I'm sure we agree on many things. It's good to know we're both being honest!


----------



## Triman05 (Aug 16, 2013)

* OK now.*


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

timefleas said:


> For the "Historic" Nimos? And you know this how? The reason I ask is that half a year ago, Anonimo SA specifically addressed this issue when I enquired--no tools, no extra screws. On the other hand, then new management rep (since moved on to something else) Mark Margolis suggested that they and other parts were available, but then things went dry--last I heard things were still in limbo-land--have they changed? Good news, if so.
> 
> All that said, though, when available, the tools directly from Anonimo were extremely expensive, and though rare, can be found as aftermarket merchandise on the bay--I got a couple of sets (you need two) for $15 each. Aftermarket (lug, not case back) Nimo screws are also available on the bay, a pair for about $36. Still have an extra pair or two just in case I run into a tree, suffer major head trauma, and decide to buy another Nimo again.


Hi, do you mind letting me know which is the Ebay seller that have the Hex tool ? Thanks


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Gorem said:


> Hi, do you mind letting me know which is the Ebay seller that have the Hex tool ? Thanks


Don't know off hand, it's been awhile--just do an ebay search for hex kits, with a limiter of say $50, and locations from Hong Kong, Taiwan and China.


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

timefleas said:


> Don't know off hand, it's been awhile--just do an ebay search for hex kits, with a limiter of say $50, and locations from Hong Kong, Taiwan and China.


noted with thanks.


----------



## richardb1 (Apr 15, 2017)

What is the size hex tool needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

